# A new problem with PS4



## Braylon (8 mo ago)

So right now at the moment, I would thank someone who can help me with this problem so on my ps4 I am trying to get Sonic Generations on ps4 but the problem is that u will need a ps now subscription :0 to get the game why is that problem u ask so the real problem is that when I hit start a free trial for ps now my ps4 say says an error has occurred with the error code WS-43730-7  so if anyone can help me fix the problem that will be amazing!


----------



## jenntech2018 (8 mo ago)

Braylon said:


> So right now at the moment I would thank someone who can help me with this problem so on my ps4 i am trying to get Sonic Generations on ps4 but the problem is that u will need a ps now subscription :0 to get the game why is that the problem u ask so the real problem is that when i hit start free trial for ps now my ps4 say says an error has occurred with the error code WS-43730-7  so if anyone can help me fix the problem that will be amazing!


'


Im having the same issue.. Except I subscribed and paid for playstation plus and playstation now... Someone please HELP!!!!


----------



## Braylon (8 mo ago)

jenntech2018 said:


> '
> 
> 
> Im having the same issue.. Except I subscribed and paid for playstation plus and playstation now... Someone please HELP!!!!


 well i already have playstation plus but the only problem i have is ps now is not working (havent subed to psnow)


----------



## Ghostforged (8 mo ago)

yeah i sub to both but psnow is not launching any games, just takes me to the ps store to an empty page. i really have no idea what is going on but to not have access to what i pay for is very agitating.


----------



## hellohih458 (8 mo ago)

im trying to get mortal kombat 9 for ps4 with psnow but im also having that issue


----------



## Jhusttimi (8 mo ago)

I think it's because of the update coming June that's why they closed the payment portal.
1. Am using PS plus with no issue but the only issue is that I can't renew my subscription which will expire next month.
2. I also want to subscribe to PS Now but I can't, it's either this *WS-43730-7* or some empty page.

But you have to wait till few more weeks I guess, Sony has been making announcement since I think last month or so and they even sent me a mail on this recently.
Check here: UPDATE: All-new PlayStation Plus launches in June with 700+ games and more value than ever

They're trying to combine both PS Plus and PS Now to get with more games and different prices.

Let's just wait, I guess that's the answer 🤔


----------



## Maryjane.1991 (8 mo ago)

Braylon said:


> So right now at the moment I would thank someone who can help me with this problem so on my ps4 i am trying to get Sonic Generations on ps4 but the problem is that u will need a ps now subscription :0 to get the game why is that the problem u ask so the real problem is that when i hit start free trial for ps now my ps4 say says an error has occurred with the error code WS-43730-7  so if anyone can help me fix the problem that will be amazing!


I’m have the same problem 🙄 super cool they don’t have it fixed! How annoying


----------



## Br am (8 mo ago)

Ghostforged said:


> yeah i sub to both but psnow is not launching any games, just takes me to the ps store to an empty page. i really have no idea what is going on but to not have access to what i pay for is very agitating.


It's me braylon on other account but anyway when u said it take u to an empty page on ps store it fo the same thing and the funny part is they keep adding games to psnow 🤣


----------

